# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  افزایش غیر منطقی فیلدهای AutoNumber در SQL Server های 2008 به بالا

## rezamahdizadeh

قبلا من از SQL Server 2000 استفاده می کردم و فیلدهای خود افزایشی که معمولا به یک واحد افزایش می کردند. مثلا FlagId int identity (1,1) Primary key.
حال در نسخه های جدید SQL Server مثلا 2014 مشاهده می کنم از مثلا مقدار 8 به 1000 افزایش پیدا کرده است. حال چند عدد رکورد بیشتر حذف و اضافه نشده است. چرا این اتفاق به کرات و به صورت غیر منطقی می بینیم؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام 
تریگر ها رو چک کنید

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام
من از 2012 استفاده میکنم. این مشکل چندین بار برای من پیش آمده . در بررسی در نت مشخص شد که از نسخه 2012 این وضعیت در صورت خاموش شدن ناگهانی (قطع برق) پیش می آید . و ظاهرا در تنظیمات sql میشه این حالت را غیر فعال نمود.

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

> سلام 
> تریگر ها رو چک کنید


مربوط به تریگر نیست.

----------


## H.Jafari

> با سلام
> من از 2012 استفاده میکنم. این مشکل چندین بار برای من پیش آمده . در بررسی در نت مشخص شد که از نسخه 2012 این وضعیت در صورت خاموش شدن ناگهانی (قطع برق) پیش می آید . و ظاهرا در تنظیمات sql میشه این حالت را غیر فعال نمود.


این آیتم میتونه به خاطر Cache کردن این فیلد باشه و از اس کیو ال 2012 به نام Sequence اضافه شده و در زیر مجموعه Programmability قرار داره. میتونی تو قسمت Cache option گزینه NoCache رو انتخاب کنی تا این مشکل دیگه پیش نیاد.

----------

